# What is the best post work out supp?



## gsteve66 (Mar 24, 2008)

i have been using cell mass and then on whey with l glutamine mixed... 

Does anyone recommend another post work out supp other than cell mass..

PS been using no shotgun as a pre work out and i will never use xplode again.. this stuff is fantastic


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 24, 2008)

gsteve66 said:


> i have been using cell mass and then on whey with l glutamine mixed...
> 
> Does anyone recommend another post work out supp other than cell mass..
> 
> PS been using no shotgun as a pre work out and i will never use xplode again.. this stuff is fantastic



Depends on how much your willing to spend. You could do Torrent which includes all of your carbs, protein, and creatine. Or you could buy some bulk Micronized Creatine Monohydrate and mix it with your ON Whey and some oats.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 24, 2008)

I would have to vote for creatine.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 24, 2008)

gsteve66 said:


> i have been using cell mass and then on whey with l glutamine mixed...
> 
> Does anyone recommend another post work out supp other than cell mass..
> 
> PS been using no shotgun as a pre work out and i will never use xplode again.. this stuff is fantastic



NO Shotgun rocks!!


----------



## nni (Mar 24, 2008)

gsteve66 said:


> i have been using cell mass and then on whey with l glutamine mixed...
> 
> Does anyone recommend another post work out supp other than cell mass..
> 
> PS been using no shotgun as a pre work out and i will never use xplode again.. this stuff is fantastic



cellmass is NOT a post workout supp. it is a creatine cocktail that is most likely best pre workout, but being as bsn has a best seller in no-xplode, it is labeled post workout. a good post workout product should have carbs and protein, good ones are replenish, recovery 2:1:1, torrent etc.


----------



## timdull2 (Mar 24, 2008)

I liked Torrent.  Though I don't really respond to creatines, the stuff was decent at making me "feel" better after a heavy day.  It seems to lessen the soreness on the drive home, and I wasn't as fatigued as long.  Plus, the flavor was killer!!

Nowadays, I mix up my own cocktail consisting of Waxy Maize Starch (70g), Nectar Protein(24g), Taurine(10g), and occasionally L-Glutamine(10g).  If I have any Xtend left in my bottle from during the workout, I throw that in there too, though the amount of BCAAs left is negligible.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 24, 2008)

gsteve66 said:


> i have been using cell mass and then on whey with l glutamine mixed...
> 
> Does anyone recommend another post work out supp other than cell mass..
> 
> PS been using no shotgun as a pre work out and i will never use xplode again.. this stuff is fantastic




If you like creatine supplements muscle tech anabolic halo is awesome.  It says it raises free testosterone and I had blood work done while I was on it and sure enough my free test was skyrocketed...mad really good size and strength gains and not to mention amazing recovery...really good stuff.


----------

